# Skins



## onenameshelley (Jan 10, 2007)

Is anyone else looking forward to this? Its going to be on E4 (then probably on Channel 4) from 25th January, it written by the same people who do shameless. although E4 are plugging it as an "edgy"drama, and to view any previews you have to be over 18 so it could be great or just shite . Its got that kid who used to be the "boy" in About a Boy and my he has grown.

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/S/skins/index.html 

I suspect i am going to be the only person excited by this but there you go 

Apols for the link i am crap with those thingys


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm quite looking forward to this too


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 10, 2007)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> I'm quite looking forward to this too




ooh good, the only thing is it might depress me, all those young beautiful types off their tits on drugs etc. i might get all old and crotchity about it


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 10, 2007)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> I'm quite looking forward to this too




ooh so excited double post


----------



## treefrog (Jan 10, 2007)

What's it about? The teaser trailers aren't much help and the kids remind me of my students


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2007)

It looks very much like a Dazed & Confused magazine fashion shoot to me.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 10, 2007)

Its about me when i was 19, by the looks of it!!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Its got that kid who used to be the "boy" in About a Boy and my he has grown.



  Fit, isn't he!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it 

oh, shells, I've been meaning to ask you... (thread derail...) what happened with claire in hollyoaks? we missed a few, and she was gone!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm curious - it will either be good shite or shite shite I reckon.


----------



## Moggy (Jan 10, 2007)

From the name of the thread i was hoping it was gonna be a new series about skinheads


----------



## per (Jan 10, 2007)

The trailer I've seen (with The Gossip  tune) looks really good.....*but* it could be really cliched


----------



## Madusa (Jan 10, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to it
> 
> oh, shells, I've been meaning to ask you... (thread derail...) what happened with claire in hollyoaks? we missed a few, and she was gone!



(soz, thread derail cont.) 

Yeah, what happened there? Max is still alive but what happened to claire...the last i saw she packed Maxed and Tom in her car and was driving away...this was a bit after xmas, mind.

Anyway...
So this Skin's programme...trailer looks like a Brit made-for-tv Larry Clarke creation. Im a tad dubious.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> ooh good, the only thing is it might depress me, all those young beautiful types off their tits on drugs etc. i might get all old and crotchity about it



I've been wondering when I'll stop wanting to watch tv programmes that are so very not aimed at my age  

I can't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 11, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I've been wondering when I'll stop wanting to watch tv programmes that are so very not aimed at my age
> 
> I can't see it happening anytime soon.




I am the same Tanky, I put it down to my lost youth, too busy feeling shite!


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 11, 2007)

i worked on this.




nothing more to add to that.


----------



## Skim (Jan 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2007)

Another programme that I'd feel a bit wrong for looking at


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 13, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to it
> 
> oh, shells, I've been meaning to ask you... (thread derail...) what happened with claire in hollyoaks? we missed a few, and she was gone!




She pretended that Tom fell in the water so that Max would go and try to rescue him, meanwhile tom is locked in the car, meanwhile elsewhere OB is driving to the rescue after trashing the flat and finding out where they are. Max realises it was all a trick and starts to drown claire, mocks him, ob saves him. The police arrest her but dont have enough evidence so they let her go again, she does a runner with the money as far as i can tell and thats that.

As for watching things are not aimed at me, well fuck it is my current idea.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 14, 2007)

thank you sweetheart, I knew you'd be able to get me up to date 

and yeah, fuck it


----------



## camouflage (Jan 14, 2007)

treefrog said:
			
		

> What's it about? The teaser trailers aren't much help and the kids remind me of my students



Teen-Hollyoaks, some light drug-use.


----------



## futha (Jan 14, 2007)

i like the 'party' ad they are running. im looking forward to it too


----------



## Maggot (Jan 25, 2007)

It's about to start on E4.

Can't believe how much it's been hyped.


----------



## Firky (Jan 25, 2007)

It is a bit shit really isn't it? Its like Hollyoaks with speed.


----------



## Firky (Jan 25, 2007)

this is fucking terrible

i stayed in to watch this shite


----------



## Idaho (Jan 25, 2007)

It's pretty much total bollocks, but not entirely charmless.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> this is fucking terrible
> 
> i stayed in to watch this shite



now that _is _sad

it gets better apparently


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jan 25, 2007)

These people aren't funny. Apart from the loopy anorexic girl...


----------



## Firky (Jan 25, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> now that _is _sad



touché


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jan 25, 2007)

"I had such a lovely dream..."

first proper arf!


----------



## Celt (Jan 25, 2007)

the 'lead' bloke, lad whatever(tony) also plays a schoolboy (with a major role) in Waterloo Road, BBC1 earlier this evening - how odd. 

I've spent the whole program trying to decide if I was right.

Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 25, 2007)

Was ok, better than most shit on a Thurs.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 25, 2007)

that ending made me laugh though


----------



## lontok2005 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty (and prettily) entertaining. Easy to watch. The loopy girl is fun. The script isn't great - it doesn't have much to say, but neither do most teenagers. I have a sneaking suspicion that any dislike of it is a sign of age, if anything. Grange Hill was never as much fun once you left school.


----------



## futha (Jan 25, 2007)

i liked it. bit over the top but pretty funny actually.
i thought it was gonna be a hard hitting teen drama kinda thing, quite pleased it wasnt


----------



## Skim (Jan 25, 2007)

Tsk – missed it. I'm sure E4 will be showing repeats, somewhere in bewteen BB and Friends. And Hollyoaks. That's pretty much E4's output.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 25, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Tsk – missed it. I'm sure E4 will be showing repeats, somewhere in bewteen BB and Friends. And Hollyoaks. That's pretty much E4's output.



Yup - they just said it's repeated on tuesdays at 10. And probably numerous other times ...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 25, 2007)

lontok2005 said:
			
		

> The loopy girl is fun



I bet this thread disintegrates into some random bollox about how Anorexics are being represented or some other bollox....


Just hope I haven't started that decline


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2007)

It was.....ok. I'll reserve mah judgement for now.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2007)

It was.....ok. I'll reserve mah judgement for now.


----------



## lontok2005 (Jan 25, 2007)

Artistic merit (or lack thereof) aside, it's pretty cool that we have a media that can show teenage sex, homosexuality and drugs in such an open, upfront manner, especially when you consider that the target audience is teenagers themselves (and that it has a very young script-writing team - they are the same age as the characters they portray). Even if it is only on E4, I doubt there's many people haven't heard of it and it seems to have stirred up absolutely no furore. Just think - ten years ago and this would have been a headline on the front page of the Daily Mail.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 25, 2007)

lontok2005 said:
			
		

> Just thing - ten years ago and this would have been a headline on the front page of the Daily Mail.



Probably would be today if they realised they had milked Lady Di enough


----------



## Celt (Jan 25, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Probably would be today if they realised they had milked Lady Di enough




that sounds sooooooooo wrong


----------



## Dowie (Jan 25, 2007)

loopy anorexic girl was funny - used to know someone a bit too similar to her.

I think they went a bit OTT on stereotypes with the posh kids party - though it was funny when the rest of them turned up and kicked off.

Not fully decided on whether it is shit/not shit yet - will have to watch the next episode though.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 26, 2007)

Worst.  Prog.  Ever?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 26, 2007)

it was alright - I'll be watching again next week. made me chuckle a little.

I don't like mad twatter


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2007)

alsoknownas said:
			
		

> Worst.  Prog.  Ever?



It was pretty bad, wasn't it? Was it meant to be realistic at all? Maybe it was just all too middle class for me [tap dancing, choir practice etc].. And all that 'Oh, tell him we have plenty of spliff' bollox - I've never met a teenager in my life who talked like that.

Maybe I'm just too old.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 26, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Tsk – missed it. I'm sure E4 will be showing repeats, somewhere in bewteen BB and Friends. And Hollyoaks. That's pretty much E4's output.


They show Scrubs sometimes too


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought it looked like it might get interesting, it's sometimes hard to tell from the 1st episode.  To me it seemed like the 1st episode was a showcase for the actors involved.  The man male lead, look he can sing as well as act and he's gonna look _good _as he matures, his GF, she can act, she can dance and (unless that was a body double) when you see her dance she's got a great arse.  The anorexic one has great legs and we'll even have a scene where she collapses so that someone can pick her up and you get a flash of her stockings  (nude with a dark seam)... 

IME a lot of series do this, the Sopranos do it for the 1st episode of each series, they have a very weak and uncomplicated episode the main funtion of which is to remind you of who the characters are and why you should be excited about them. 

I'll probably watch again to see if it improves


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

Wasn't too bad, I'll be back for more.


----------



## milesy (Jan 26, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> the 'lead' bloke, lad whatever(tony) also plays a schoolboy (with a major role) in Waterloo Road, BBC1 earlier this evening - how odd.
> 
> I've spent the whole program trying to decide if I was right.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny?



no it's not the same boy. the one in waterloo road looks more like a northern monkey.

i liked skins - thought it was a very funny first episode


----------



## Paris Garters (Jan 26, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I bet this thread disintegrates into some random bollox about how Anorexics are being represented or some other bollox....


Not so much how she's represented herself, although it wasn't good.

But I did have problems with the way they tried to set up someone very vulnerable with mental health problems to be used for their mates first shag. Not funny. Just expoitative and cruel.
Flagrant national stereotyping with the Polish lass too. Lame.

I didn't think much of it, but did watch it through to the end. The posh kids were very overdone, and the description of the main characters as 'oiks' is a joke. Pretty standard middle class IMO. It would work better if they were a bit more common. 

That said, I did have a couple of lols. I like Sid, and the skaty lad.


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

Paris Garters said:
			
		

> But I did have problems with the way they tried to set up someone very vulnerable with mental health problems to be used for their mates first shag. Not funny. Just expoitative and cruel.



IMO that's exactly what they were trying to show, how cruel teenagers can be...

I'm intrigued by what they'll do with her character.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2007)

Paris Garters said:
			
		

> Not so much how she's represented herself, although it wasn't good.
> 
> But I did have problems with the way they tried to set up someone very vulnerable with mental health problems to be used for their mates first shag. Not funny. Just expoitative and cruel.
> Flagrant national stereotyping with the Polish lass too. Lame.
> ...



Yep, it was the 'oiks' comment that did for me too. Has anyone actually said that since 1950?


----------



## Paris Garters (Jan 26, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> IMO that's exactly what they were trying to show, how cruel teenagers can be...
> 
> I'm intrigued by what they'll do with her character.


That's a fair point. The trailer for the next episode suggests they do go into it more.


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

There's a mini episode on the website (I've just watched it) which shows more about Cassie and Michelle's friendship here:

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/S/skins/unseen.html


----------



## Pieface (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought the trailer was an extended TopShop advert when I first saw it.


----------



## han (Jan 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I thought the trailer was an extended TopShop advert when I first saw it.


----------



## Paris Garters (Jan 26, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> There's a mini episode on the website (I've just watched it) which shows more about Cassie and Michelle's friendship here:
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/S/skins/unseen.html


Aaaaw...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

Pervs the lot of you


----------



## Pieface (Jan 26, 2007)

is it a sexy show Orang?  I can't see it - the thingummy box has no doofer.


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

you can watch it on the intraweb, Pie


----------



## Pieface (Jan 26, 2007)

fabby

How's that work then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> is it a sexy show Orang?  I can't see it - the thingummy box has no doofer.


It's about a bunch of teenagers shagging and snorting Larry Clark style - if you've over 25 and watching this, you should have a word with yourself


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

click on the link I posted earlier, you can watch unseen episode as well as episode 1, apparently

here: http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/S/skins/episodes.html

Although it's pretty stupid how they describe the whole plot for the first episode, which spoils it! Idiots... tsk tsk


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's about a bunch of teenagers shagging and snorting Larry Clark style - if you've over 25 and watching this, you should have a word with yourself



that's like saying grown ups shouldn't watch kids films/programs...  

why ever not?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> that's like saying grown ups shouldn't watch kids films/programs...
> 
> why ever not?


No, it's not - there's nothing sexually exploitative about a Disney film


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you actually watched it?


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, it's not - there's nothing sexually exploitative about a Disney film



oh and there are a lot of things that are much worse than sexual exploitation on Disney films!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Have you actually watched it?


Seen bits of it


----------



## Reno (Jan 26, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> click on the link I posted earlier, you can watch unseen episode as well as episode 1, apparently
> 
> here: http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/S/skins/episodes.html
> 
> Although it's pretty stupid how they describe the whole plot for the first episode, which spoils it! Idiots... tsk tsk



That's the idea of episode guides. They are for people who've missed an installment and would like to catch up.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 26, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> oh and there are a lot of things that are much worse than sexual exploitation on Disney films!



Bambi's mum dying for a start.


----------



## passenger (Jan 26, 2007)

tryed to enjoy it but turned it off after 20 mins


----------



## han (Jan 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Bambi's mum dying for a start.



*sobs*

And all the baddies in Disney films seem to have arabic accents. Spookums!

Well after all the hype I decided to record this Skins thing just to see what it's like. Haven't watched it yet though.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 26, 2007)

Fucking annoying for the most part. 

Like being stuck on a friday night bus with a load of twatty middle class students - an expericene I can have anytime I want in leeds. 

the characters seem to exist in a social vacumn - there's a gay one, an asian one a black one all happily co-existing in some sort of bentton ad with extra drugs. But without any social/class context it makes it all meaningless. The encounter with the 'posh' kids was like something out of the 1950s - supposedly to show that our heroes were 'common'. 

It would have been far more interesting - and with far greater potential for humour -  if the yougnsters had all come from some dodge estate in london and then having to deal with the realities of class, race, sexuality, education and drugs. Instead the writers try to make the character interesting by giving them 'witty and shocking' things to say - which, without any context for the charcaters, just made them even more punchable.  Also  the actors looked far too old, and seemed to come direct from the same  'blandly good looking middle class young actors' agency that provides every other TV show.  Apart from the 'mad' girl - who show signs of real acting at times. 

It seemed like some quezy mix of 'lock stock' and Hollyoaks. What would be better is something like Shane Meadows meets Alan Bleasdale. 

Wasted opportunity and you'd expect better form the writers of shameless.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> Wasted opportunity and you'd expect better form the writers of shameless.


Except it's not from the writers of Shameless - Simon Amstell wrote it as well as a bunch of others


----------



## passenger (Jan 26, 2007)

well said kaka


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Except it's not from the writers of Shameless - Simon Amstell wrote it as well as a bunch of others




It was billed as being from the same writers as Shameless. False advertising!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

Ooh really? Shameless! 
Look at IMDb credits - tut tut!


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

Does every drama on tv have to be about working class people?  

Why does everything have to be about class?  From what I noticed there were people from very different backgrounds, which made me think that Skins must be set in London, where you are more likely get such a mix of people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

It's set in Bristol innit?


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's set in Bristol innit?



I thought it might be London, but it didn't look quite like London, iykwim...


----------



## Pieface (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought it was set in TopShop


----------



## milesy (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's about a bunch of teenagers shagging and snorting Larry Clark style - if you've over 25 and watching this, you should have a word with yourself



why?! are you only supposed to watch things which are about the age group you belong to?


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's set in Bristol innit?



Yes.

That was the only reason I watched it last night.  I like trying to recognize all the various locations.  One scene seems to have been filmed right across the road from where I live.  (-Oh the shame.   )

What I saw of last night's episode was as fucking awful as I'd expected.  Lazy stereotypes.  Unfunny.  Smug.  'Tis a load of hyped bollocks.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought it was tosh!!!

The billboards with a girl with lolly pop in mouth and knickers pulled down was a bit too much imo......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2007)

I managed five minutes of watching the young bluestreak guy trying to buy drugs then switched over.


----------



## milesy (Jan 26, 2007)

i said to the missus as we watched it "i bet loads of people on urban will hate this" and she agreed.

do i win £5?

looking forward to next week's episode


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 26, 2007)

the 'posh' dj was spookily similar to some horrible snobbish people  who I met at the Big Chill a few years back.

They had loads of money, plummy accents and a load of very expensive kit and had set up a rig in the middle of the camping area.  I'd gone to meet them with some girl I'd just met who sounded and looked uncannily like the posh girl in the 1st episode.  In fact she said something lke that girl said about "we're all going to get really twisted to some filthy drum n bass yah!

It's bizzare cos it's like whoever wrote this must have met these people because they were just so similar. 

I'm not bothered at all about people's accents and I was actually quite excited about the drum n bass thing but arriving at a camping area where various hooray henrys were trying to cordon off part of the field so that other people couldn't join in their little exclusive dance area (even though they would be able to hear it and even though their tents were half inside it) made me feel very uncomfortable. 

Then the heavens opened and they had to take it al down again or risk being electrocuted.  Which was quite funny.  Doesn't matter who your parents are or how much money you have you can't control the british weather


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> i said to the missus as we watched it "i bet loads of people on urban will hate this" and she agreed.
> 
> do i win £5?
> 
> looking forward to next week's episode




I didn't hate it   I think it has potential, but it could also go horribly wrong.

Got to watch a few more episodes before I decide.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> why?! are you only supposed to watch things which are about the age group you belong to?


No, I just feel weird about it. Felt the same about Sugar Rush - it's not for our eyes and it feels a little prurient watching it - it's like being the creepy Comic Book Store you always get queueing on his own at Backstreet Boys signings


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2007)

I enjoyed a half naked Harry Enfield very much, even though he can't act _at all_


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, I just feel weird about it. Felt the same about Sugar Rush - it's not for our eyes and it feels a little prurient watching it - it's like being the creepy Comic Book Store you always get queueing on his own at Backstreet Boys signings



No way - Sugar Rush was fab! Jeez, I'm not ready for a TV diet of Gardener's world and Heartbeat just yet!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> No way - Sugar Rush was fab! Jeez, I'm not ready for a TV diet of Gardener's world and Heartbeat just yet!


I don't watch those shows either 
What about the Sopranos and The Wire though?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> No way - Sugar Rush was fab! Jeez, I'm not ready for a TV diet of Gardener's world and Heartbeat just yet!



Ahem - there is no connection between gardener's world and heartbeat  

I do vaguely know what you mean about feeling prurient. I was doing research


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

So it's not just me. It's not that I disapprove of people watching stuff like that, it's just that personally I feel a bit weird about it


----------



## Paris Garters (Jan 26, 2007)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> Fucking annoying for the most part.
> 
> Like being stuck on a friday night bus with a load of twatty middle class students - an expericene I can have anytime I want in leeds.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, agree with most of that.
I might have to watch it again tho, just to make sure...


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 26, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it was alright - I'll be watching again next week. made me chuckle a little.
> 
> I don't like mad twatter




Yeah same as me, the first episode was unwieldy in the way most first episodes are, too many people trying to do too much. I think next week will be better and no i dont like mad twatter either scary biscuits!


I can see me developing a crush on the skater raver one though Oh the shame


----------



## Salo (Jan 26, 2007)

*well put, Kaka.*

'Safe', 'SAFE'! No c*nt in the 21st century says 'safe'. Unless that is you're a very old, confused person trying to sound hip and down with da'kids.

"Go and score some spliff". SCORE SOME 'SPLIFF'!!!! You what? The only people trying to score some 'spliff' come from Clapham and can bee seen getting rinsed every Saturday night down Coldharbour Lane.

If you want edgy yoot then rent (or teef) Kids or Made in Britain or Meantime or Byker Grove or just watch Channel U.

Skins is w*nk.


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2007)

Salo said:
			
		

> 'Safe', 'SAFE'! No c*nt in the 21st century says 'safe'. Unless that is you're a very old, confused person trying to sound hip and down with da'kids.
> 
> "Go and score some spliff". SCORE SOME 'SPLIFF'!!!! You what? The only people trying to score some 'spliff' come from Clapham and can bee seen getting rinsed every Saturday night down Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 26, 2007)

i HAVE to reply here,as i worked on the whole series,and i'm thoroughly shocked that this thread has gone to 4 pages!! !! 

firstly,it's not from the writers of shameless,it's from the same production company.there was a mix of writers from different age groups (20s-40s)
it also features different directors ,which lends each episode an individual style.

each episode is based around a different member of the 'gang'.so cassie has her own episode(which without giving to much away,won't give you any deep meeningfull insight into her condition,although it is fairly entertaining.it's next weeks episode by the way)So each episode is pretty different from the last.

mmmmm,what else did i want to write??

oh yeah,it's set in bristol,and was all filmed in bristol.


right,that's the facts out of the way.now back to why i had to respond.
it's aimed clearly at 16-20 year olds,so most of you should have been watching newsnight instead you useless fuckers!!!!!!!!

Had i not known the script i would have been lost thanks to the endless cutting to and fro been the characters mobile phones,with what appeared to be a poor attempt to introduce us to several different 'types' (one gay,one muslim,one party animal ,so on,so forth) of people, rather than several different people with complex personalities,which you would hope for from a 21st century drama.

but what has enraged me most,is the way that so many people have been suckered into watching a programme purely thanks to a huge marketing blitz.
channel 4 & E4 have pushed this programme with a ferocious marketing campaign and everyone seems to have bought into it.


maybe it's because i was involved with the programme that i noticed so much conversation and opinion about last nights completely crap episode,but i can't help but be annoyed that certain fantastic well made informative programmes get watched by no-one,where as brain dead bullshit like skins gets watched by millions thanks to the skill ,not of the programme makers but the marketing teams behind them.

anyway.i'm gonna end my rant now,as i'm getting very drunk.

  <<< that's me.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 26, 2007)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> the characters seem to exist in a social vacumn - there's a gay one, an asian one a black one all happily co-existing in some sort of bentton ad with extra drugs. But without any social/class context it makes it all meaningless. The encounter with the 'posh' kids was like something out of the 1950s - supposedly to show that our heroes were 'common'.
> 
> It would have been far more interesting - and with far greater potential for humour -  if the yougnsters had all come from some dodge estate in london and then having to deal with the realities of class, race, sexuality, education and drugs.


 No it wouldn't - it would be like a fucking sociology lecture.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 26, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't - it would be like a fucking sociology lecture.



In the wrong hands yes. Or it could be funny, moving, exciting, disturbing, exhilirating, angry and great drama.  

And would a 'socialology lecture' be any worse than the imaginary, unrealistic  'yoot'  progrmame  dreamt up by cynical marketing wonks that is 'skins'?

Tina goes Shopping. Quadrophenia. Made in Britain. One Summer. Trainspotting.  

Yeah  - all socialology lectures. 

Even  very patchy stuff like  'Human Traffic' or 'Twin Town'  was way way better than Skins.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2007)

Salo said:
			
		

> 'Safe', 'SAFE'! No c*nt in the 21st century says 'safe'. Unless that is you're a very old, confused person trying to sound hip and down with da'kids.



I think that was the whole point they were trying to make - ie. how out of touch and sad those posh people were by using the word 'safe'....

Anyway - I saw Skins and found it mildly amusing (nowhere near the same level of fantasticness as Spaced though, for example), and will probably give the next couple of episodes a go to see how it progresses.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2007)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> maybe it's because i was involved with the programme that i noticed so much conversation and opinion about last nights completely crap episode,but i can't help but be annoyed that certain fantastic well made informative programmes get watched by no-one,where as brain dead bullshit like skins gets watched by millions thanks to the skill ,not of the programme makers but the marketing teams behind them.
> 
> 
> <<< that's me.



Word! The marketing push behind this programme was extraordinary.  I was watching Ugly Betty on E4 the other night and there was a little "Skins - one day to go" icon on the top left-hand side of the screen.  Like it was some major televisual event or something.   

Isn't it the first thing E4 has actally commissioned or something?


----------



## mtbskalover (Jan 27, 2007)

oh and its great to see the 'token black guy' has been replaced by a 'token musleum guy'...
very up to date...


----------



## girasol (Jan 27, 2007)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> maybe it's because i was involved with the programme that i noticed so much conversation and opinion about last nights completely crap episode,but i can't help but be annoyed that certain *fantastic well made informative programmes get watched by no-one*,where as brain dead bullshit like skins gets watched by millions thanks to the skill ,not of the programme makers but the marketing teams behind them.
> 
> anyway.i'm gonna end my rant now,as i'm getting very drunk.
> 
> <<< that's me.



I think you make a very good point about marketing, in fact that was what nearly put me off watching Skins, it was relentless!!!!  

But, it's possible for people to watch both well informative programmes as well as more 'shallow' (not sure that's the right word, but I can't think of another word at the mo) programmes, it's not and 'or' situation.  At the end of the day it's the viewers' choice.


----------



## milesy (Jan 27, 2007)

Salo said:
			
		

> 'Safe', 'SAFE'! No c*nt in the 21st century says 'safe'. Unless that is you're a very old, confused person trying to sound hip and down with da'kids.



a guy at my work - 19 years old, baggy nike tracksuit, new era cap, loads of bling - says "safe" loads.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 27, 2007)

I say safe quite a lot, along with lots of other silly colloquialisms ('heavy' 'big' 'wahey garies' etc). 

Anyway, I knew it would be shit the instant the publicity guff came out.  I haven't watched it, don't plan on watching it but I'll stick with that prognosis.


----------



## futha (Jan 27, 2007)

Salo said:
			
		

> 'Safe', 'SAFE'! No c*nt in the 21st century says 'safe'. Unless that is you're a very old, confused person trying to sound hip and down with da'kids.
> 
> "Go and score some spliff". SCORE SOME 'SPLIFF'!!!! You what? The only people trying to score some 'spliff' come from Clapham and can bee seen getting rinsed every Saturday night down Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...



about as edgy as an orange.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> a guy at my work - 19 years old, baggy nike tracksuit, new era cap, loads of bling - says "safe" loads.



Does that make him cool then?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 31, 2007)

Just watched an episode on E4. Fucking hell, that was bad. So bad they could learn lessons in credibility from Hollyoaks. Teeth-shatteringly bad. Just wank.


----------



## Plato1983 (Jan 31, 2007)

I really curse my insomnia, I saw an episode of this show last nite/early this morning on E4.  What an awful, unimaginative, cheap, crass programme.  Wholly devoid of any issues or anything that makes you think.

But given it's E4, I'm not suprised, they really do try to outdo themselves with the dumbing down culture that infects the media these days.

They should have never bothered putting E4 on TV, it's a waste of a channel.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 31, 2007)

Plato1983 said:
			
		

> I really curse my insomnia, I saw an episode of this show last nite/early this morning on E4.  What an awful, unimaginative, cheap, crass programme.  Wholly devoid of any issues or anything that makes you think.
> 
> But given it's E4, I'm not suprised, they really do try to outdo themselves with the dumbing down culture that infects the media these days.
> 
> They should have never bothered putting E4 on TV, it's a waste of a channel.



While I agree that Skins is rubbish, thank god not all TV has to have 'issues' or make you think. I do enough of that at work.


----------



## Plato1983 (Jan 31, 2007)

> While I agree that Skins is rubbish, thank god not all TV has to have 'issues' or make you think. I do enough of that at work.



But my point is that TV, all the channels, have nothing of any worth, nothing of any cultural value or anything that broadens the minds, encourages critical thinking or opens one eye's to the world around us.

All we get is soaps, gossip, the cult of celebrity, reality TV, sex and scandal, property shows, consumer shows and a tonne of advertising in between.

Call me paranoid, but this dumbing down culture, is in my view, a deliberate act, for the powers that be, our political elite, the makers and shakers of societal culture and the corporate lobby, all of them wish for a society of passive, apolitical and unquestioning consumers.  Shop, consume, have sex, get drunk, get high, get into debt and don't ask questions, this is the mantra our elite gives us for todays society.

My grandparents, both of whom grew up in inter-war London, would tell me of how even the working class and most poor sections of society, having been denied a full education and access to knowledge by virtue of their class, would read, even on work breaks and at home, on every topic under the sun, so as to quench their thirst for more and more knowledge.

The ethos of intellectual wealth has been replaced by the vile concept of material wealth and 'non-stop pleasure seeking' or more correctly, decadence.

The media is the most obvious example of this and this is why I hardly ever watch TV, as it is now only a medium that caters to the crass egotists and unthinking swamp of so called young professionals, who seem to enjoy seeing others lower themselves to the lowest of denominators.


----------



## milesy (Jan 31, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Does that make him cool then?




no. it's just an example of someone who says it who is far from being some old and out-of-touch git.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 31, 2007)

Plato1983 said:
			
		

> But my point is that TV, all the channels, have nothing of any worth, nothing of any cultural value or anything that broadens the minds, encourages critical thinking or opens one eye's to the world around us.
> 
> All we get is soaps, gossip, the cult of celebrity, reality TV, sex and scandal, property shows, consumer shows and a tonne of advertising in between.
> 
> ...



Err, well you may have a point, but you were never going to get that watching 'Skins' now were you?


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Jan 31, 2007)

think its pretty funny, got well too hyped up round my area tho..


----------



## Jim2k5 (Feb 1, 2007)

just watched tonights episode, anyone know what the name of the song was that played at the end? i had it on the tip of my tounge as i watched it and then i got to my computer and my mind had gone blank


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 2, 2007)

watched episode 1 tonight. absolutely hated it at first and then warmed to it, in a totally braincandy way. The problem is the lead character - he can't act for shit and he's embarassing.

I'll probably watch it again, somehow


----------



## pk (Feb 2, 2007)

Lead character was that little shit in About A Boy wasn't he?

Anyway, I tolerated 15 minutes of episode one before flipping channels in absolute amazement I'd tolerated it that far.

It's Hollyoaks on drugs, and I fucking hate Hollyoaks.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 2, 2007)

i like it! saw episode 2 tonight. i laughed out loud at some bits. it's not realistic but it's heart is in the right place and it's entertaining. 

thumbs up from me.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The problem is the lead character - he can't act for shit and he's embarassing.



The lead character's _unbearable_ smugness is the main stumbling block to my ever watching this programme again.  

I blame the script rather than the actor though.  (-I think.)


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 2, 2007)

i dunno - some of the others do ok with the thin script, he's just a gimp


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 2, 2007)

he's not the lead character.he's the first character and was used to introduce the others.


----------



## pk (Feb 2, 2007)

About A Boy was shit too.


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> no. it's just an example of someone who says it who is far from being some old and out-of-touch git.



hokay! 

Saw 2nd episode of Skins tonight....I have to say it's growing on me!

It's quite quirky, fun, easy to watch.

Why does everything have to be deep 'n' meaningful, ffs?


----------



## sheek (Feb 2, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Why does everything have to be deep 'n' meaningful, ffs?




I missed it so i will catch up with it on Tuesday i agree Han not everything has to be serious and make you think as Dub says brain candy and like most balanced diets a little bit of brain candy now and again dont hurt.

Oh and i liked about a boy tooo


----------



## girasol (Feb 26, 2007)

I've watched every episode so far...

Last week's wardrobe scene was very funny.  In fact, the whole episode was very good, and also sad (serious even )


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 26, 2007)

This series is some of the most abominably written, poorly acted, weak, overfunded television I've ever seen. Yet I find its very shitness strangely compelling and never quite manage to turn over when I happen to catch it


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the series started off shallow to lure the age bracket they wanted in. 

Its slowly raising the bar as you get more background but not going overboard as it would lose its target audience.

If you don’t think this program is clever then I don’t think you are looking below the surface shallowness which flatters to deceive you into thinking it’s a light hearted programme.

[Spoilers from here on]

The anorexia episode for me was brilliant. 
Cassie wants to eat but firstly needs to know someone loves her enough to be more concerned about her than their own interests. Who will be that person? Her parents? No (more concerned about their sexual desires). The clinic she goes to for treatment? No (its just a business to them). Sid the boy she likes? No, even though she is crying out for him to be the one by sharing with him her avoidance secrets (he is more worried about his drug deal gone bad plus Michelle as per usual). 
In the end its just a simple cabbie who likes music. She tires to distract him by asking him about music but he isn’t deflected.

I also really enjoyed Sid’s episode.
Sid can’t focus on his life as he is obsessed about his best mate’s girlfriend. 
Every time he tries to focus his mate pops up and leads him away for his own schadenfreude amusement (which is a series wide running theme, his main enjoyment is the suffering of others, including his own girlfriend with devious confidence undermining back handed compliments). 
His father tries to focus him but is under severe emotional pressure himself (I think we can assume Sid’s mother is dying, but Sid is oblivious to that along with everything else) .
His teacher tries to focus him but his trying to be with-it attempts are just comedic.
In the end the only person who can get him to focus is himself. Due to Cassies attempted suicide he finally realises that his obsession has blinded him and he breaks free.

I hope I've demonstrated that it more than just a bunch of kids being naughty, having wild japes plus sex and drugs.


----------



## Red Faction (Feb 26, 2007)

missed the first episode
saw cassies one tho

really like this show
just watching the rest on myspace now


----------



## catrina (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so glad I'm not 16 anymore! 

I feel too old to be watching it, but it's so good, they have the characters down so well.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 27, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> ...Snip.
> In the end its just a simple cabbie who likes music. She tires to distract him by asking him about music but he isn’t deflected..


Was the cabbie real? we rather got the feeling she imagined him in that diner telling her to eat...


----------



## milkymoo (Feb 27, 2007)

I love this show. I don't know what it is about it but I've watched all the episodes in 2 days... granted there are only five but still. I think there is a lot of issues being dealt with but not to the extent that the comedy is torn out of it. I love the music in it aswell and the tune at the start of it and the kinda kaleidoscopey shots of Bristol= cool


Melinda I think Cassie might have imagined the Cabbie! She imagined all the text messages so it figures


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i love this show. 

i think i'm a bit in love with Sid. 

i saw a man (famous but name escapes me) on charlie brooker saying that it's horrible to watch selfish, cool teenagers and that the show actually probably makes regular teenagers feel like crap because they aren't having this much fun.

i don't think teenagers are actually their chosen demographic though, and i think the characters are likeable..theymight look they're having an ace time on the adverts but actually they've got the same crap going on as every teenager.

i wonder if they will have an episode dedicated to wanker tony, will be interesting to see if they can make him less 2d.


----------



## catrina (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you think they're having fun? While the scenarios are all funny, the whole show demonstrates such anguish it's painful to watch sometimes.

Especially because you know that, as a teenager, you don't really get the fact that everyone else's life is shit. You think it's just you. 

The girl who was filmed for the clarinet competition is hysterical. She has the most pissed off expression on her face all of the time that is so exactly how all teenagers look, it's funny.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 27, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I think the series started off shallow to lure the age bracket they wanted in.
> 
> Its slowly raising the bar as you get more background but not going overboard as it would lose its target audience.
> 
> ...



Um, but those revelations and characterisations were shown with the subtlety of an anvil.  The show thinks it's being clever, but it isn't.  It's actually trying to be about more than gloss but that's what is making it crap.  If it was just gloss it might actually have a charm, but it's just gloss with pretentions; which is shit.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2007)

Iguana said:
			
		

> Um, but those revelations and characterisations were shown with the subtlety of an anvil.



They don't make it difficult I agree. But why should they? Especialy considering their target audience.


----------



## milkymoo (Mar 7, 2007)

anyone know the song played at the beginning??


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 7, 2007)

i have a super crush on sid.

is this what being old feels like? fancying people way too young for you?


----------



## Pieface (Mar 7, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> This series is some of the most abominably written, poorly acted, weak, overfunded television I've ever seen. Yet I find its very shitness strangely compelling and never quite manage to turn over when I happen to catch it



this is me.

It also helps that I _really _want to do bad things to the ravey one with the bad wardrobe and the funny accent and the twinkly eyes.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 7, 2007)

it's SO uneven. some of the characters - especially chris and sid - are really good. Some are appalling. Some of the script is sharp and funny, some is absolutely abysmal.

I love it. But with gritted teeth


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 7, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> It also helps that I _really _want to do bad things to the ravey one with the bad wardrobe and the funny accent and the twinkly eyes.



yeh, well i fancy the welsh teacher AND Tony's girlfriend that sid's in love with


----------



## Pieface (Mar 7, 2007)

I know.  I can see you playing with yourself when we watch it.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 7, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> [Spoilers from here on]I also really enjoyed Sid’s episode.QUOTE]
> 
> Snook?  Snucked?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 7, 2007)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> It's Standing in the way of control by The Gossip.



that's not the music over the (dreadful) credit sequence though is it?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 7, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> It also helps that I _really _want to do bad things to the ravey one with the bad wardrobe and the funny accent and the twinkly eyes.



Yes!
The one sleeping with his teacher, yes? He is yum.


----------



## catrina (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought that the target audience is someone who either is or was sid, or someone who would fancy sid if they were 16, or does fancy sid if they are 16?


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> this is me.
> 
> It also helps that I _really _want to do bad things to the ravey one with the bad wardrobe and the funny accent and the twinkly eyes.




i saw him first i bagsied him on the first page!


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I thought that the target audience is someone who either is or was sid, or someone who would fancy sid if they were 16, or does fancy sid if they are 16?




I would have fancied Sid when i was 16. I have missed a few of these but i suspect i can watch them on the internet somewhere correct?


----------



## beeboo (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm slowly getting lured into this - can't see it becoming compulsive viewing or anything, but finding it fairly frivolous entertainment.


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 7, 2007)

i just want the smarmy manipulative one to go down, bigtime - and I think this might be the week 

oh and why did the gay one have to be so ... blond


----------



## spoone (Mar 7, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I thought that the target audience is someone who either is or was sid, or someone who would fancy sid if they were 16, or does fancy sid if they are 16?



I think i'm sid  

yeah i watch the show, like everyone else said - brain candy, it wasn't exactly billed as engaging was it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2007)

I watched it last night.

It was weird.

and I felt old.

oh, and lemontop knows the woman who played the russian translator.

that was exciting.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 7, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I would have fancied Sid when i was 16. I have missed a few of these but i suspect i can watch them on the internet somewhere correct?


They're out there somewhere


----------



## catrina (Mar 7, 2007)

I think four on demand has started, so you should be able to watch them although might have to pay.  it's replayed a few times each week as well.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 7, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I think four on demand has started, so you should be able to watch them although might have to pay.  it's replayed a few times each week as well.



a _few_ - it feels like it is on constant loop on E4.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 7, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I think four on demand has started, so you should be able to watch them although might have to pay.  it's replayed a few times each week as well.


4od costs too much money (a pound a show!) and has requirements and DRM coming out of its backside. Best to just pirate them 

It is _very_ repeated though, which is nice, but only that last week's episode. I've missed half of them coz I thought it'd be crap and didn't give it a chance until my mate came around and asked to watch it here.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 7, 2007)

Wry and I both quite like it, and given we're both over 30:

A. Probably means it's shit for it's audience
B. That I really hope the girls are all over 16...esp the clarinet player...and the gf of the little boy-whore...the hippy chick with anorexia I would hit with sticks and glass bottles if I ever met her...


----------



## Pieface (Mar 7, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> oh and why did the gay one have to be so ... blond



yeah - but he was the first person to take Tony down a peg.  He is a bit wet though.......

I liked the frock they put the russian diva in - bacofoil is go!


----------



## milkymoo (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkymoo:
It's Standing in the way of control by The Gossip.  They were on Jonathon Ross a few months ago with that songs and it's The Bollocks!  Well, that's what I think.

Thanks but that's not the song! I'm looking for the start up tune??? Anyone??


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 7, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yeah - but he was the first person to take Tony down a peg.  He is a bit wet though.......



you could irrigate the fuckin' sahara with him

why can't we have ugly, clumsy, feckless gay people on tv

ie. people like me


----------



## Pieface (Mar 7, 2007)

aspiration darling - I want to be to be the skinny brunette everyone fancies 









Actually.......


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 8, 2007)

milkymoo said:
			
		

> Milkymoo:
> It's Standing in the way of control by The Gossip.  They were on Jonathon Ross a few months ago with that songs and it's The Bollocks!  Well, that's what I think.
> 
> Thanks but that's not the song! I'm looking for the start up tune??? Anyone??


Hm; not sure then.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 12, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> They're out there somewhere




thanks pickle


----------



## subversplat (Mar 12, 2007)

milkymoo said:
			
		

> Milkymoo:
> It's Standing in the way of control by The Gossip.  They were on Jonathon Ross a few months ago with that songs and it's The Bollocks!  Well, that's what I think.
> 
> Thanks but that's not the song! I'm looking for the start up tune??? Anyone??


Wikipedia to the rescue! 



> *Theme music*
> 
> The opening music to Skins is by Fat Segal.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 12, 2007)

i thought the last episode was a bit silly. but i'm glad she didn't take that dickwad back, i thought his acting was quite good after Sid lamped him though.

looks liek this week is about some character i've never seen being on smack


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 27, 2007)

i started off really not liking this but i warmed to it and then i grew to love it. Just watched the last episode and i was welling up 

that last scene was sheer bravado, a wonderful end. It came together really well and i was sad for it to end. i LOVE sid 

really chuffed there's a second series.

i mean, jesus, it was REALLY uneven. some of the acting was dire, the script also, but the cumulative effect was just ace


----------



## Gromit (Mar 27, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> looks liek this week is about some character i've never seen being on smack



She popped up briefly in the first episode.

Ah the last episode. I saw the street scene coming a mile off (trying not to spoil it).

They left plenty of question marks for the next series. Looking forward to it.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 27, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i i LOVE sid



Sid is great!  


Agree that the script/acting are up and down and all over the place, but somehow that is part of its appeal


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 27, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Sid is great!
> 
> 
> Agree that the script/acting are up and down and all over the place, but somehow that is part of its appeal



The acting can be ropey with certain actors but hey, it's 21st century Grange Hill, innit.

Sid rocks. Reminds me of meself, 20 years back.

What a great musical ending. Similar to the recent Shameless finale but moving.

What is it with these musical interludes? I blame "Magnolia"...


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 29, 2007)

I really want to know what the music was playing in the background of the Effy epidsode, when the Wanker was in a car and she was in hosipital right at the end, is there a site that tells you the music used?   Help it sounded pretty.


----------



## girasol (Mar 29, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Ah the last episode. I saw the street scene coming a mile off (trying not to spoil it).



Me too, it was quite obvious it was going to happen, I kept thinking 'now now now now... bam!'

Still, I also mostly enjoyed it.  It's Hollyoaks with better music, more drugs and more interesting characters


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 29, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> It's Hollyoaks



that explains why i felt increasingly cheap and nasty as I continued to watch


----------



## Pieface (Mar 29, 2007)

I caught an episode of Holly Oaks yesterday ill in bed.  What the fuck is that programme about?  The seem to have employed every High Street Honey in existence to prance about in it.  Everyone looks exactly the same


----------



## rollinder (Aug 21, 2007)

just watched this for the first time 
was it meant to be a comedy?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 10, 2007)

what was the E4 special last night? was it a full episode or an elaborate trailer?


----------



## free spirit (Oct 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> what was the E4 special last night? was it a full episode or an elaborate trailer?


fuck knows, something to do with them having a bizarre new rave style party I think, but I somehow managed to watch it but not have a clue what had happened.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 10, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> fuck knows, something to do with them having a bizarre new rave style party I think, but I somehow managed to watch it but not have a clue what had happened.




was it a full episode though?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> was it a full episode though?



No


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw "cassie" yesterday in ther watershed in bristol. meh.


----------



## girasol (Mar 10, 2008)

Tonight's should be good, it has my two favourite characters as the main focus  (Jal and Chris)


----------



## revol68 (Mar 10, 2008)

Fucked up evil twisted Cassie was seriously hot as fuck and yet also awwww.

i wish she'd kiss me on the cheek then slap the fuck out of me.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2008)

Ep. where Sid's Da (magnificent Peter Capaldi) told his Da to "fuck off back home, you miserable Scottish cunt" was best yet. Quite moving, for frivilous entertainment...


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes I like it when Capaldi does swearing.

That Jal/Chris episode was brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

*67tn897hun90n*

Brilliant episode.


Yet very depressing too.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2008)

Chris's flip chart was great. Bless him.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

I officially hate Cassie. She is a nasty piece of work. I reckon that'll be the last we see of Angie now too. Hope Chris and Jal stay together, they're good for each other.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I officially hate Cassie. She is a nasty piece of work. I reckon that'll be the last we see of Angie now too. Hope Chris and Jal stay together, they're good for each other.



fuck off dickhead! She's just gone off the rails cos Sid fucked off with mingy Michele. She was kinda really fucking hot when she was being twisted.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> fuck off dickhead! She's just gone off the rails cos Sid fucked off with mingy Michele. She was kinda really fucking hot when she was being twisted.



 No need for her to be a spiteful, twisted bitch. I was always suspicious of her, and now my suspicions have been confirmed. Although, I don't want her to fuck off back to Scotland because she's a good character and injects some much needed spice into the show.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> No need for her to be a spiteful, twisted bitch. I was always suspicious of her, and now my suspicions have been confirmed. Although, I don't want her to fuck off back to Scotland because she's a good character and injects some much needed spice into the show.



Christ almighty she takes one nasty turn after having her heart ripped out and that's her condemned?

She was sexy as fuck when she was all twisted though.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Christ almighty she takes one nasty turn after having her heart ripped out and that's her condemned?
> 
> She was sexy as fuck when she was all twisted though.



I think that deliberately destroying two of your close friends relationship out of jealousy, and costing one of said friends his job and flat is a bit of an overreaction to finding out that your teenage boyfriend has fucked someone else. Defending her isn't gonna make her sleep with you Revol, she ain't real


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I think that deliberately destroying two of your close friends relationship out of jealousy, and costing one of said friends his job and flat is a bit of an overreaction to finding out that your teenage boyfriend has fucked someone else. Defending her isn't gonna make her sleep with you Revol, she ain't real



Oh come on she just went mad, got off ehr face, had a party and told Jal the truth. 

And you're wrong.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

revol, you need to seek some anger management classes man - you can't go round telling people to fuck off like you are!


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> revol, you need to seek some anger management classes man - you can't go round telling people to fuck off like you are!



TBF, I did insult his One True Love.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> revol, you need to seek some anger management classes man - you can't go round telling people to fuck off like you are!



for the last time, youse need to understand that fuck is just common punctuation where i'm from.

sometimes I sit back and wonder just how youse lot imagine me writing the posts, like i'm properly cracking up.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> TBF, I did insult his One True Love.



nah i was still bitter about your comment about the ugly mug picture. 

You do realise that the picture was from two and a half years ago?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> for the last time, youse need to understand that fuck is just common punctuation where i'm from.
> 
> sometimes I sit back and wonder just how youse lot imagine me writing the posts, like i'm properly cracking up.


and you seem to think I'm giving you far more thought than I am, I'm just pulling your fucking leg


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

*98yu79j90*

The real "issue" here is that Effy is the youngest character of the lot and is quite possibly the hottest.

Seriously dodgy.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> nah i was still bitter about your comment about the ugly mug picture.
> 
> You do realise that the picture was from two and a half years ago?




I don't know how you can take any offence at anything I say about your appearance after the picture I posted up.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

poului said:


> The real "issue" here is that Effy is the youngest character of the lot and is quite possibly the hottest.
> 
> Seriously dodgy.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I don't know how you can take any offence at anything I say about your appearance after the picture I posted up.



well i'm just too polite to say anything.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> and you seem to think I'm giving you far more thought than I am, I'm just pulling your fucking leg



It wasn't addressed exclusively to you Miss Ego.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

poului said:


> The real "issue" here is that Effy is the youngest character of the lot and is quite possibly the hottest.
> 
> Seriously dodgy.



I'm glad as fuck i didn't say that.

She is actually only 15.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


>



Phwoaaar.

Bring him back!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> for the last time, youse need to understand that fuck is just common punctuation where i'm from.
> 
> sometimes I sit back and wonder just how youse lot imagine me writing the posts, like i'm properly cracking up.


Eh? Hate to fucking point it out, but you're using the written word, not trying to replicate your verbal accent like some kind of lobotimised Kelman-lite.

I mean, I'm a Taffy West Indian from Brixton. We've been known to use swear words around here too, but I don't find myself typing out 'you mek me vex boyo' for effect.

BTW when I think of you posting, I  tend to think of a Lord Percy character, quill in hand, working out his best affected accent. As in 'yes, if I space out the number of retard, fucks and youses' then they'll think of me like a real internet warrior.


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I'm glad as fuck i didn't say that.
> 
> She is actually only 15.




It's not as if they're playing her looks down.

And I'm not really getting the animosity towards Cassie here - she did one dark thing and apologised for it later _in the same episode_.

Sid on the other hand, appears to be keeping it up with Michelle in spite of Tony and Cassie's feelings. I've always had a bit of a love/hate attitude with him but right now its firmly in the latter camp.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

poului said:


> It's not as if they're playing her looks down.
> 
> And I'm not really getting the animosity towards Cassie here - she did one dark thing and apologised for it later _in the same episode_.
> 
> Sid on the other hand, appears to be keeping it up with Michelle in spite of Tony and Cassie's feelings. I've always had a bit of a love/hate attitude with him but right now its firmly in the latter camp.



The Cassie hating is well weird, she seems to be a bit like marmite. 

Sid is just a loveable fuck up, not perfect but fundamentally decent.

That tideous perfect Maxxie however needs shooting, his character is as dull as dishwater.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Eh? Hate to fucking point it out, but you're using the written word, not trying to replicate your verbal accent like some kind of lobotimised Kelman-lite.
> 
> I mean, I'm a Taffy West Indian from Brixton. We've been known to use swear words around here too, but I don't find myself typing out 'you mek me vex boyo' for effect.
> 
> BTW when I think of you posting, I  tend to think of a Lord Percy character, quill in hand, working out his best affected accent. As in 'yes, if I space out the number of retard, fucks and youses' then they'll think of me like a real internet warrior.



I post in a conversational manner, if you don't then that's your business but frankly I couldn't give a fuck. 

Still I like the mental image, I sometimes like to think of myself that way too.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> It wasn't addressed exclusively to you Miss Ego.


ooooh! that's me told


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

poului said:


> It's not as if they're playing her looks down.
> 
> And I'm not really getting the animosity towards Cassie here - she did one dark thing and apologised for it later _in the same episode_.
> 
> Sid on the other hand, appears to be keeping it up with Michelle in spite of Tony and Cassie's feelings. I've always had a bit of a love/hate attitude with him but right now its firmly in the latter camp.



don't be so defensive, she's clearly a very attractive girl, I'm just glad I didn't say since Dillinger 4skin has already been accussing me of noncery for reasons known only to himself.

It actually has to ridiculous levels where even fancying an 22 year old who is youthful looking get's wankers having a go.


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Sid is just a loveable fuck up, not perfect but fundamentally decent.




You see, this is what I'm becoming increasingly doubtful of. He shows compassion half the time but when it becomes too much of a strain for him seems to turn his empathy switch off with alarming ease.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I post in a conversational manner, if you don't then that's your business but frankly I couldn't give a fuck.
> 
> Still I like the mental image, I sometimes like to think of myself that way too.



What? And clearly we all post in formal Queen's English don't we?

As you were, Mr TryTooHard


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

tarannau said:


> What? And clearly we all post in formal Queen's English don't we?
> 
> As you were, Mr TryTooHard



Well I don't know how you speak. If you normally talk like 'you mek me vex boyo' then it's clear you aren't posting in the same way. If you don't talk like that then your point was moot.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2008)

'You, sorry, youse, should know that's a moot point'


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2008)

Aw. Like a bird who's swallowed a plate.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

poului said:


> And I'm not really getting the animosity towards Cassie here - she did one dark thing and apologised for it later _in the same episode_.


 Fair play, I just plain don't like her.




			
				poului said:
			
		

> Sid on the other hand, appears to be keeping it up with Michelle in spite of Tony and Cassie's feelings. I've always had a bit of a love/hate attitude with him but right now its firmly in the latter camp.



It's been made clear from the very start that Sid has always had a thing for Michelle. While it's fucking cuntish of him to screw Tony over like that, it's not like it was a spur of the moment thing.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

There seems to be a female/gay man consensus on Cassie.


----------



## girasol (Mar 11, 2008)

There seems to be two threads on Skins...

Actually I think I resurrected this one last night by accident


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> There seems to be a female/gay man consensus on Cassie.



???


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> ???



you aren't gay?


----------



## idioteque (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ I knew that was coming (he's definitely not gay though)

I didn't like Cassie much last series, and now I wish she'd stop being such a fucking twat. I don't blame Syd for thinking she was cheating on him, who wouldn't have? So he can't now be portrayed as the bad guy for being with Michelle. Just because Cassie might be seen to be pretty doesn't make it okay for her to fuck up everyone else's lives just because she's a bit upset. I got really annoyed when she was talking about how her broken heart would never mend and all that, she's only supposed be 18 or something for fucks sake, and she's only been upset for a week or two.

[/rant]


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> well i'm just too polite to say anything.



Sorry, what was that???


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

idioteque said:


> ^^ I knew that was coming (he's definitely not gay though)
> 
> I didn't like Cassie much last series, and now I wish she'd stop being such a fucking twat. I don't blame Syd for thinking she was cheating on him, who wouldn't have? So he can't now be portrayed as the bad guy for being with Michelle. Just because Cassie might be seen to be pretty doesn't make it okay for her to fuck up everyone else's lives just because she's a bit upset. I got really annoyed when she was talking about how her broken heart would never mend and all that, she's only supposed be 18 or something for fucks sake, and she's only been upset for a week or two.
> 
> [/rant]



isn't that what 18 year old girls are like though?


----------



## idioteque (Mar 11, 2008)

Too many, yes.


----------

